# How to Hide HOB Intake Tubes



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

How would you hide HOB intake tubes? I have a variety of plants but the HOB pushes the plants down. Do you guys have any idea?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I need to know this as well, have to hide 2 heaters, and 2 canister filter intakes


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

if you had a black background, is there a safe plastic paint you could use??

I honestly have no idea other than maybe making a black plastic cover or something.. lol.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am planning to just put the intakes and such at the corners of the tank and maybe make a diy styrofoam background, seems like too much work atm tho...


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Could I glue Taiwan Moss onto the intake tubes?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You could wrap the moss in with some netting easily


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would do that as well except my mbuna would eat it all up


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I cover my heater with plants, well, once they grow after a trim/replant that is. And I am sure to leave some room around it for circulation. I don't mind my filter intake tube, at least I can count my CO2 bubbles.. 2-3 bubbles/second of DIY


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

carbonlist said:


> Could I glue Taiwan Moss onto the intake tubes?


Taiwan moss might get sucked up into the filter.

I usually hide my intake tubes behind plants. I don't really care anymore because all of my tanks are pretty ugly right now.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I don't really care anymore because all of my tanks are pretty ugly right now.


 Time for a replant!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Time for a replant!


My main tank is a turtle tank right now, I plan on having sand substrate and a lot of rocks. Problem: I don't know what colour sand or what type of rockscape I want. ;[


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got some seaweed from the lake, gonna wrap that around my intake tubes lolz


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

your turtles might ingest some of the sand if your going with sand so be careful


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear it's bad to use sand with turtles as well as gravel that they can swallow...but I am no expert on turtles, just popped up in my head when I read what arinsi said


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

From what I've heard, sand is pretty harmless when turtles swallow it. I know gravel is dangerous because swallowing it blocks digestion, but I know if fish swallow sand, it usually isn't a problem.

I read that sand isn't harmful in a few places, including:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/housing.htm


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have used plastic plants from the dollar store to cover intakes. That didn't block up the filter, but the real plants look better. However, bits always break off and plug the filter. The black idea (plus a black background) is, I think, the real winner. A DIY foam background is going to draw attention, and that's the opposite of what you want, unless it looks fabulous, I think plain black would look better. I have artfully arranged very tall plastic vals (plants) in front of things, and that tends to hide things pretty well too.

W


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard/read somewhere that sand does irritate fish gills (certain fish) but for turtle I'm not sure but haven't really seen people use sand. It's either bare bottom or large rocks but I have to say sand would look pretty nice  

I'm using large rocks for mine right now.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

If the tube is not black already wondering if one of those generic waterproof non-toxic black markers would to the trick ?

Sticking a tall driftwood piece in front of the intake should work nice, trying that in the new tank. A strip light up top should hide the top of the hob too.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the idea of the waterproof non toxic marker but i wonder if it is really okay. As its one thing to be waterproof and non toxic but another to be okay for submerged purposes....

I have live plants in front of mine but i constantly have to trim back a bit cuz constantly being sucked into it


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I find that if you have black foam around the intake of the filter, and then you have plants to cover the area in front, you are good to go.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Both of my filter intakes as well as the heater are covered in algae and camouflage into the plant/rock background. I don't clean algae off anything except the front glass, however it's an mbuna tank so they appreciate it.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Krylon Fushion spraypaint is aquarium-safe once dried.

Many people have used it on their aquarium equipment for freshwater, saltwater, and reefs. Also works for painting the back of tanks.

The important thing is that you have to let the paint dry 100% for it to be aquarium safe.

The other problem is SOME people have found that the paint peels or flakes off their equipment too easily, even once dried, so do a test before putting it in the aquarium... 

Google it if you're interested.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I cover my tubes with black electrical tape and the aquarium has a black background.


----------

